# Anyone know how much kaolin and morphine to give?



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

For a 25kg dog? It's a fair bit, like 2 tbsp i think...but unsure, coz the bottle i have doesn't have a label on. I have it here left over from before, it's given out by vets, it's not just for humans. She's got the squits and i wouldn't light a match in here...it's gross. need something to settle her stomach a bit. i think it's coz she ate some sweets yesterday...


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

its called kaogel by the way, i've figured it out now. i gave her just under a tablespoon. it's up to 1ml per kg of weight.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: I was gonna say Kaolin & Morphine shouldnt be given to dogs. Kaogel is wonderful stuff its a ml per dog and a ml for the giver.:whistling2: Ive never been known to give this stuff without getting covered in it:lol2: Hope your dogs tummy settles down soon


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

are you going to starve her too to give her tummy time to settle down?

i always give mine prokolin or diarsanyl, it come in a tube like horse wormer and the prokolin really concretes them up! its got probiotics in too,
i always have some in the cupboard


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> are you going to starve her too to give her tummy time to settle down?
> 
> i always give mine prokolin or diarsanyl, it come in a tube like horse wormer and the *prokolin* really concretes them up! its got probiotics in too,
> i always have some in the cupboard


Prokolin is great stuff. Always good to have in just in case.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Prokolin is great stuff. Always good to have in just in case.


 
yeah, you have you noticed that the kittens/dog always start the squits of a weekend or the middle of the night..........

thats why we call it concrete in a tube

:lol2:


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

yeh my dog got it last night, she woke me up whining like crazy so i took her out, and she just exploded...! I read now that the morphine component of kaolin&morphine is not good for some dogs, but the name kaogel implies it still has the kaolin in it. 

I have read the whole starving and then feeding chicken & rice thing is myth (I think in an article by a vet?), apparently it doesn't actually have any real effect. but we haven't fed her tonight, because she has't looked for anything, and if she's feeling unwell probably doesn't feel hungry. at least this way all her belly has in it is the kaogel, so hopefully that'll help.


----------



## mabl87 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Dose rates*

well, the light bland diet (lbd) works well. Im a vet nurse, the dose for kaogel is (i know it sounds high) 0.5 - 1.0ml per kilo of animal. So 12.5 - 25ml for your little one. The best thing to do is starve 24 hours, then small amounts of a bland food, ie scrambled egg, chik/rice or chik/pasta always advised (eggs gr8, cheap and always to hand) do small amounts for 24 hrs then slowly introduce the normal diet over another 24 hours. I know its a pain in the arse but it works and ive seen it work for over 6 years. 

If it continues call a vet on monday morning and explain all thats happened. Its most likely a mild colitis, and not alot to worry about.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i just use gravy granules to stiffen it up


----------

